# Making Snack Sticks



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to make some venison snack sticks and I was wondering if the cases are needed. I don't have a smoker so I would be using my dehydrator. Also what are some of the good mixes out there or if anybody has any good homemade recipes, that would be awesome.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

nope you don't need the casings in the deyhydrator. you can also make them in the oven. I like the open method but i like my jerky and stix with a little moisture to them. When i use my oven, i set it to 170(lowest it goes) and crack it open with a rolling pin. your best bet if it is your 1st time is to buy the seasonings pre mixed and add to it what you think would taste good. makes it alot cheaper until you find a recipe that you really like.

If you want you casings you can get collegen ones of the net for fairly cheap.


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot!  
I think I'm gonna try it then since I don't need the casings.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

alot of info on these 2 sites if you want to check them out www.smoked-meat.com and www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

